# Is there a cure for the skank flu?



## funkychik02 (May 3, 2009)

T11Y-Lingerie Bikini CLUB GIRL Strawberry SWIMSUITS HOT - eBay (item 180345363979 end time Apr-17-09 05:51:06 PDT)
T9G-Lingerie Bikini Sexy CLUB GIRL Panties DANCER HOT - eBay (item 180346922893 end time Apr-20-09 07:12:51 PDT)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sexy-Turquiose-Silver-Dot-Print-Halter-Tie-Back-Top-S-M_W0QQitemZ270312738553QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_W  C_Shirts_Tops?hash=item3eefe50ef9&_trksid=p3286.c0  .m14&_trkparms=72%3A570|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%  3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50
Everything I've been picking out lately has been so trashy looking! Help! Save me from myself. Ever get in these moods?


----------



## anita22 (May 3, 2009)

I don't know if I can help you, but LOL at the title of this thread!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2009)

Yeah... I think those swimsuits are meant to unravel and fall off as soon as they hit water. Haha.


----------



## luvsic (May 3, 2009)

Oh girl don't even get me started. I found myself loving Sarah Jean Underwood (Playmate of the Year)'s outfit at the Playboy luncheon she attended, even though if I wore that outfit woo-wee...I would just have nowhere to wear that to pretty much lol. It's not THAT bad, but the boobage is the more than I would ever show.






(left) 
*
But it's so cute at the same time! O_O does anyone know where I can find an outfit like that? *

Haha does the skank flu of yours come in spurts or is it continuous? If it's in spurts, I think it's ok...as long as you're not skanking it up every hour of every day!


----------



## funkychik02 (May 3, 2009)

I love that dress, too! The color is beautiful on here. My skank flu comes in spurts. It usually comes twice a month, but it's been around since March.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 4, 2009)

If a cure is ever found, the first place we must take it is to the set of the next season of Rock of Love.


I'll admit to having the skank flu once in a while. It's so fun to dress up like a slut sometimes.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 4, 2009)

HAHA i LOL'd at the title of this thread. sometimes we just wanna show off what we got. just make sure it's classy but scandalous, not plain trashy. For me, if i'm wearing a short dress, I keep everything else conservative. I usually only "show off" one thing (legs, arms, or boobage). I don't wear scandalous clothes often but yea.


----------



## AliVix1 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Oh girl don't even get me started. I found myself loving Sarah Jean Underwood (Playmate of the Year)'s outfit at the Playboy luncheon she attended, even though if I wore that outfit woo-wee...I would just have nowhere to wear that to pretty much lol. It's not THAT bad, but the boobage is the more than I would ever show.






(left) 
*
But it's so cute at the same time! O_O does anyone know where I can find an outfit like that? *

Haha does the skank flu of yours come in spurts or is it continuous? If it's in spurts, I think it's ok...as long as you're not skanking it up every hour of every day!_

 

not sure but i've always really liked sara jean's style on girls next doof, ive noticed that she does wear marciano a lot so maybe check that out??.. and can we please talk about the yellow dress that she wore to her luncheon??! i NEED that in my closet.. even if i only ever just look at it haha.. anyone know where that was from??


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 4, 2009)

the title is funny as hell


----------



## luvsic (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_not sure but i've always really liked sara jean's style on girls next doof, ive noticed that she does wear marciano a lot so maybe check that out??.. and can we please talk about the yellow dress that she wore to her luncheon??! i NEED that in my closet.. even if i only ever just look at it haha.. anyone know where that was from??_

 
You mean this one?






I'm not sure! I don't know where to find clothes like that that doesn't look like cheap clubwear!

I agree, I think Sara Jean is able to make stuff not look TOO trashy mostly is she doesn't have GIGANTIC boobs and she has a really sweet, cute face. Like, she just has a really cute figure so she just looks like "the girl next door" (no pun intended lol.) I wish I was as cute as her!

Oh I bet that dress that I liked is LONG gone by now..but I'll check Marciano, because meh...lol, I still want it. I don't think it was even a dress! It looked like a top and one of those poofy skirts over it, along with a crap-load of fashion tape and some killer-high heels!

Oh and I WANT HER HAIR SO BADLY! I realize she has extensions in, but they make her hair so long and pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me wants.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 4, 2009)

skank flu, maybe there's a vaccination? j/k
those are some skimpy suits! hope you don't lose them when you jump into the water!


----------



## Tahti (May 4, 2009)

Lol @ the title ;D
I kind of like 1 one those swimsuits, but they're just so tiny ;; I guess I suffer from a mild version of the flu, I like my skirts really short and my clothes tight, but I'm always covered in material head to toe haha.. long sleeves, high necks, thick tights. I hate showing off skin! I never ever go swimming ;D


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 4, 2009)

As for a cure, no.  But Skankiness has it's time and place.  It can be fun around the right person/people, but the majority of the time it should be tucked away nicely in your dresser.


----------



## Sabrunka (May 5, 2009)

Those are just bikinis? I don't see anything skanky about it..


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

I bought a monokini. Perfect for my shape i'm an hourglass, but i have stretch marks on my stomach and don't feel comfortable in a bikini.  My mother in law and sister in law were at the pool with us and complimenting each other's modest suits.  Then they acted like mine was too skimpy! Hardly, it covers more than a bikini, but still manages to be sexy without being skimpy. whatever.


----------



## funkychik02 (May 6, 2009)

I adore monokinis. What color did you get?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 6, 2009)

Haha! Cute thread. I hope there's a cure found soon because this warm weather makes me susceptible to skank flu!

For example...I'm currently REALLY wanting this dress worn on...oh god I don't want to say it....*gag* tila tequila.






Ozone Dress by Forplay - Sexy Lingerie, Ultra Sexy Clubwear, Sexy Halloween Costumes, Valentine Gifts, Sexy Evening Wear, Lingerie, Dancewear from Forplay Catalog

Granted my boobies are nowhere as big as hers, perhaps it'd bring the skank vibe down a bit...maybe? Lol!


----------



## funkychik02 (May 6, 2009)

That dress is hot. I think that it looks less skanky on the non-boobielicious model.


----------



## aziajs (May 6, 2009)

Actually, I don't think there is anything skanky about the bikinis you picked.  They are simple, almost modest bikinis.

I also think it's a state of mind and how you carry yourself.  Whenever I get it together and slim down this would be my style.  I can guarantee it wouldn't come across as skanky:


----------



## lvgz (May 6, 2009)

^^ i love that first monokini. ive been on the search for one since last spring. im a D cup and my torso is weirdly too long for my body.. and its so hard to find one that fits. they usually are too short length wise.. and i have to have mine tie on the sides of my hips because i have no butt =(


----------



## ginger9 (May 6, 2009)

^^ those are hot monokinis! Love the 1st one, the 2nd one I don't think will stay put once it gets wet!

I personally think it's fine to get the fever once in a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I mean why not? You're only young once anyway


----------



## florabundance (May 7, 2009)

nothing wrong with a little bit of eeeassy skankin sometimes imo.

HOWEVER, my mum and i have this argument often.
I like to wear fairly open necked tops that show a little cleavage (not playboy push up in your face type..more american apparel slouchy relaxed type lol) and she HATES it. But i always say, if my brother comes downstairs with no shirt on, nobody would take a second look. Why must people continue to sexualise mammaries lol - they don't exist solely for sexual purposes. And people don't always wear low cuts to be suggestive.
..Ugh..

okay, ot, sorry


----------



## funkychik02 (May 9, 2009)

ha, no worries, flora! I see where you're coming from. I got the bikinis today. They're lingerie... and small as hell. Oh lord!


----------



## darkishstar (May 10, 2009)

Oh, I get my skank out at the club for sure!

But at school I'm usually pretty tame. But I can be guilty of rocking very short shorts, but not too short.. wait actually, that doesn't sound skanky at all, what am I talking about?

But I know what you mean. I get in these moods where every piece of clothing item I look at is skankilicious. It's like.. booty shorts + backless tops. YEAAHHHHHH. But really, I hardly wear them. :< And I think about, if I was brave, I would wear something like that.

Luckily I am petite and I have like.. no boobs to even talk about, so I don't look skanky with cleavage tops, but legs or back is a different story.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Haha!! I totally misread this!! 

For me the term "Skank" is either a dance or more often someone who doesn't wash/picks thier nose/farts in public and laughs/generally a dirty person and nothing to do with fashion, unless it's unwashed. 

I don't think skank is about the outfit, it's about what you pour into it.


----------

